
why to not not start a startup - raburmester
http://www.scribd.com/doc/20684/why-to-not-not-start-a-startup
======
ecuzzillo
Why? It's already on his website, and there's already some hack if you don't
like narrow lines.

~~~
Sam_Odio
Agreed. This has been already submitted guys:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/comments?id=6668>

------
Tichy
It highlights one aspect of Scribd, though: so far all links to Scribd I have
seen were to pirated content (I don't think pg's essays are open source). That
seems to be a huge difference to YouTube to me. At least YouTube enables
people to share their homemade videos, which wasn't so easy to do before. For
sharing homemade texts, there already lots of other established mechanisms (ie
blogs).

What they have in common is the neat user experience (YouTube videos are the
only ones that almost always work). I wish them the best anyway - though I'd
rather see PDF and other bloated text formats disappear (and flash, too, for
that matter - I don't want to be forced to keep the flash plugin just because
all texts and videos come through YouTube or Scrib).

~~~
omouse
pg's essays are pretty much open source. You can even submit patches!

The point of Scribd using Flash is that it doesn't launch a separate program
and window which breaks your flow on the web.

